# Think Tank > History >  Oliver Stone's Untold History of the United States

## cindy25

http://www.sho.com/sho/oliver-stones...ed-states/home

anyone see a youtube or torrent for this?

----------


## Eric21ND

Just started watching this series.  Better than most of the stuff you get on the history channel, and light years ahead of anything being taught in classrooms.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

lots of FACTS left out or distorted or wrong

Bill Moyers Oliver Stone is the narrator.

----------


## Origanalist

I think I'll get my history elsewhere.

----------


## Eric21ND

> lots of FACTS left out or distorted or wrong
> 
> Bill Moyers is the narrator.


Pretty sure Oliver Stone is the narrator, no?

----------


## Lucille

Raimondo's review:  

Oliver Stone’s Untold History: 
A Twice-Told Tale
http://original.antiwar.com/justin/2...ice-told-tale/




> I wanted to like Oliver Stone’s new documentary, The Untold History of the United States, really I did. After all, here is the maker of films positing a conspiracy to assassinate John F. Kennedy and exposing the criminal history of the Vietnam war promising to unveil the suppressed truth about America’s role in the world. With the Usual Suspects attacking Stone before the first part of this Showtime series was ever released, I was eagerly looking forward to a scathing critique of the American empire’s long bloody rampage through the history of modern times.
> 
> I should have known better.


If you go, please donate or at least disable adblocker and click some ads while you're there!  They're still 20K short of their fundraising goal.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

NY Times rag print review: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/25/ma...pagewanted=all


Mucha missing in Stones American History for TV, but I did find this from Oliver Stone that's :
http://www.oliverstone.com/videos/all

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Looks like it starts out at WWII and FDR. I'll probably watch it just to get his take.

----------


## Dick Chaney

Stone sold out long ago, nothing to see here.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Oliver is one of those_ in_ folks like Stanley Kubrick and a couple of others.Folks sometimes don't like to watch the news either. sometimes they pick and choose what news to watch. But you have to pay attention to _all_ of them. And not just for the popular news itself but to understand the general meme. 

They give so much away for free assuming yer paying attention.

Here's a good example n the movie "The Shining". The subliminal message is irrelevant of the film but reflects other matters. It's always fun to be in a special club but once in a while they _do_ say you can't come over and play anymore. Paybacks are subsequently a bitch.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Coming up on the Robert Wenzel Show (Sunday, December 9th): http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...l-show_28.html




> Oliver Stone is a legendary filmmaker with a long-list of blockbuster hits. Oliver and his co-auther Peter Kuznick join The Robert Wenzel Show to discuss their new book: "The Untold History of The United States."

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> Coming up on the Robert Wenzel Show (Sunday, December 9th): http://www.economicpolicyjournal.com...l-show_28.html


Nice. That'll be a must listen.

----------


## vita3

The history of the bomb episode was well worth checking out. Agree that Stone's take is very slanted

----------


## cindy25

strange neither the 2nd and 3rd episodes were not posted anywhere

----------


## buck000

I have to say I'm enjoying Stone's perspective on this.  I've watched all episodes to date, and while there's a strong anti-corporation leaning, I keep wondering if he might be a Ron Paul fan, given a lot of his comments about military interventions and CIA involvement in bunches of rebel movements around the globe.  Of course he adds his own opinion, but apparently there are lots of actual quotes, behind the scenes, that clarify his position (and the lies the government has been perpetuating to the public).

He obviously likes Henry Wallace and JFK, and he shows that political shenanigans are nothing new.  I found it interesting how the DNC party bosses of 1944 threw out the popular Wallace over the unknown Truman in a series of convention 'votes' eerily similar to the rules crap that went on against Dr. Paul's delegates in the 2012 RNC convention.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I liked the 60s-70s portion of how the CIA infiltrated across America/planet, as well as the war crimes and Washington DC foreign policies of taking over governments/destroying countries/taking stealing resources.

----------


## anaconda

> Just started watching this series.  Better than most of the stuff you get on the history channel, and light years ahead of anything being taught in classrooms.



After reading this thread I watched the first episode last night. I enjoyed it but I was gravely disappointed in my anticipation of some new and outside the box perspective. Oliver Stone seemed to parrot the main stream history that we get in school, despite his railing against the traditional school education at the beginning of the episode.

Highlights in a nutshell (according to Oliver Stone):

1. Hitler was intent on world domination (main stream propaganda).
2. FDR's Lend-Lease program gained momentum "despite early setbacks" (in other words, according to Oliver Stone, non implementation of the Lend-Lease program would have been "bad." A fully interventionist attitude). Pat Buchanan and Ron Paul would likely disagree.
3. 92% of the American People were opposed to entering the war but FDR and congress did it anyway (oops. Maybe Stone should have left that out..).
4. Stalin portrayed "Stoic Heroism." (LOL Yes, now brutal mass murderers are heros).
5. The Russians contributed significantly the most of all nations in winning WWII (Oliver Stones sends us the subliminal message that brutal collectivist countries can really step it up for the cause of freedom, world peace, and international cooperation that begs the dismantling of the borders that surround us all as nation states.)

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> After reading this thread I watched the first episode last night. I enjoyed it but I was gravely disappointed in my anticipation of some new and outside the box perspective. Oliver Stone seemed to parrot the main stream history that we get in school, despite his railing against the traditional school education at the beginning of the episode.
> 
> Highlights in a nutshell (according to Oliver Stone):
> 
> 1. Hitler was intent on world domination (main stream propaganda).
> 2. FDR's Lend-Lease program gained momentum "despite early setbacks" (in other words, according to Oliver Stone, non implementation of the Lend-Lease program would have been "bad." A fully interventionist attitude). Pat Buchanan and Ron Paul would likely disagree.
> 3. 92% of the American People were opposed to entering the war but FDR and congress did it anyway (oops. Maybe Stone should have left that out..).
> 4. Stalin portrayed "Stoic Heroism." (LOL Yes, now brutal mass murderers are heros).
> 5. The Russians contributed significantly the most of all nations in winning WWII (Oliver Stones sends us the subliminal message that brutal collectivist countries can really step it up for the cause of freedom, world peace, and international cooperation that begs the dismantling of the borders that surround us all as nation states.)


Russia was the main victor in WWII(the European war especially).  You won't find that questioned much outside of the US.

----------


## anaconda

> Russia was the main victor in WWII(the European war especially).  You won't find that questioned much outside of the US.


Sorry, I was not clear. I was not arguing with that. I was concerned with Stone calling Stalin a "hero" and also wondered about the continued implied globalist apologies for the "just war" that now seems to involve giving a huge pass to a brutal collectivist country with Stone's narrative. Stone enumerated the number of Ukrainians killed in WWII but didn't mention how many Ukrainians Stalin starved to death and shot in the early 1930's. Conversely, Stone did go to some length to portray the brutal conditions for Jews in Germany in the 1930's.

I guess I was hoping that Stone might follow the money trail in WWII, examine the intelligence "failures" surrounding Pearl Harbor, and so forth. Just seemed pretty milk toast generic to me. Nonetheless, there is a lot of facts and history reported and good film footage. One thing I hated was the voice overs of historical figures' quotations. They were poorly done and I'd prefer they had been done by the narrator in the third person.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Sorry, I was not clear. I was not arguing with that. I was concerned with Stone calling Stalin a "hero" and also wondered about the continued implied globalist apologies for the "just war" that now seems to involve giving a huge pass to a brutal collectivist country with Stone's narrative. Stone enumerated the number of Ukrainians killed in WWII but didn't mention how many Ukrainians Stalin starved to death and shot in the early 1930's. Conversely, Stone did go to some length to portray the brutal conditions for Jews in Germany in the 1930's.
> 
> I guess I was hoping that Stone might follow the money trail in WWII, examine the intelligence "failures" surrounding Pearl Harbor, and so forth. Just seemed pretty milk toast generic to me. Nonetheless, there is a lot of facts and history reported and good film footage. One thing I hated was the voice overs of historical figures' quotations. They were poorly done and I'd prefer they had been done by the narrator in the third person.


Ah, I agree.  Calling Stalin a "hero" is an epic FAIL.  He made Lincoln look like a saint in comparison (if I may mention a popular and contentious figure around these parts  ).  Had Maxim Gorky not exercised his influence on Stalin, Yevgeny Zamyatin would likely have been executed for his novels, essays, and so forth per Stalin's policy.

----------


## JustinTime

> Oliver is one of those_ in_ folks like Stanley Kubrick and a couple of others.Folks sometimes don't like to watch the news either. sometimes they pick and choose what news to watch. But you have to pay attention to _all_ of them. And not just for the popular news itself but to understand the general meme. 
> 
> They give so much away for free assuming yer paying attention.
> 
> Here's a good example n the movie "The Shining". The subliminal message is irrelevant of the film but reflects other matters. It's always fun to be in a special club but once in a while they _do_ say you can't come over and play anymore. Paybacks are subsequently a bitch.


Ah, you saw Room 237.

----------


## anaconda

You stay OUT of room 237! Do you hear me? Stay OUT!

----------


## anaconda

bump for I have now seen episodes 1-4. Whoop-dee-do now Oliver Stone suggests what we already know: That the the U.S. dropped the A-Bomb only to intimidate the Russians. Japan was already DONE, given our bombings and naval blockades. 

Truman was a weasel extroridinaire.

AND, the American People will believe ANYTHING they are told by the main stream media. They will even be drafted and die for it. SHEEP...

----------

